# Transfers on pigment dyed tees



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I remember reading there might be problems pressing transfers on pigment dyed shirts but I can't find the post. Anyone here using pigment dyed shirts and transfers?


----------



## porkus (Dec 11, 2006)

I am. The only transfers I use for pigment-dyed shirts and hoodies are made by F&M Expressions and results are great. I haven't tested transfers from other companies. All the pigment dyed blanks I use are made by District Threads.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you. We are considering using District Threads and this is exactly what I needed to know.


----------

